# Can dogs eat porridge?!



## bex1984 (23 April 2011)

My mother is coming to dog-sit for a week soon...so of course Stan is going to be totally spoilt!

She has asked me to find out if he can eat little bits of porrdige, because she 'eats it every morning, and he'll look at her with his cute little face and she'll want to give him some too' *rolls eyes*

Can he eat little bits of porridge?! She has mentioned that if he can't eat it she'll just have to cook him something else! He's never going to want me to come home!


----------



## MurphysMinder (23 April 2011)

Years ago we used to give pups Readybrek.  With hindsight probably not the best thing but my mum reared many litters on it, so I am sure a little bit of porridge won't do him any harm, as long as she doesn't add a lot of salt and sugar too it.  It will of course put weight on him so I suggest you tell her to decrease his proper feed quantity.
Probably stating the obvious but if she is inclined to give him treats make sure she knows the dangers of giving dogs chocolate.


----------



## bex1984 (23 April 2011)

She defo doesn't add salt or sugar. And I've drilled in her the dangers of chocolate.
I'm writing her a Stan-Manual at the moment. She has never been a dog person and tried for ages to put us off getting a pooch, but she is now Stan's number one fan!

Stan just doesn't put on weight, he's a scrawny little thing (the vet is really impressed and thinks my dog must have some super-healthy lifestyle...little does he know!) so I don't think she'll need to worry about rationing treats.


----------

